# how many guys will it take??



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone pulled 3-250's and a #4 in 2'' emt. 
The pull is about 200' with a pull box in the middle. 2 90's on each side of the pull box.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

midwesterner said:


> Has anyone pulled 3-250's and a #4 in 2'' emt.
> The pull is about 200' with a pull box in the middle. 2 90's on each side of the pull box.


No, I have not. 

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I would guess at least 3.

Pete


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a Union joke in here, but I'll refrain...


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would think 3, to be on the safe side.

Could be done with 2 if both people have experience in pulling.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on what you're pulling with, and how they're fed at the other end.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with the 3 men. I am curious, what are the dimensions of that pull box and are you pulling straight through or making an angle pull?


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Shouldn't this have been a 2-1/2" conduit?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd say 3 or 4. We've pulled the same configuration before, but about 100'. It all depends on what you're working with, too. Are you using a tugger? Feeding up? Etc.. Good luck. 

K.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That's tight. Copper??


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Up or down pull.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

the pullbox is 18x18x10 
the pull goes from the ground level up 2 roof elevations the pull box will be on the first roof elevation. 

accordinging to my calc's 2'' is big enough although there might not be any room for soap


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

midwesterner said:


> the pullbox is 18x18x10
> the pull goes from the ground level up 2 roof elevations the pull box will be on the first roof elevation.
> 
> accordinging to my calc's 2'' is big enough although there might not be any room for soap



C'mon....... there's always room for soap!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

With a tugger and feeder 2. Without depends on the muscle.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> With a tugger and feeder 2. Without depends on the muscle.


If he is wondering about how many bodies he needs I am guessing he just might not have a tugger and a feeder.

He better have a pretty good guy feeding that into the pipe though. One mistake and the pull is over. Wire is always harder to pull out than it is to pull in.
If it is copper I would say 2 guys to pull and 2 or 3 to feed.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

At least two, but probably three guys with a tugger. If you don't have a tugger, rent one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've done it with two, but three would be preferable. We were both pretty tuckered out by the end of it. With two guys, it relies heavily on the guy on the soap end pushing also.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have one of those Greenlee pushing machines, you could do it with two. Otherwise macmike say 4. Three is pushing the one guy dragging the wire pretty hard. Two guys dragging the wire is more politically correct.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

All I am saying is that 250's in 2 inch is a lot different than 3/0's. This is not going to be an easy pull.
Unless you have a tugger, which I am betting you don't.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

one feeding +radio, one soaping +pushing, + however many you need to pull


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, I assumed right away you were using a tugger. If not then its a ten man pull....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Two grown men.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

pull
pull
pull
relax
pull
pull
pull
relax
pull
pull
pull
relax.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Chuck Norris


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I've done it with two, but three would be preferable. We were both pretty tuckered out by the end of it. With two guys, it relies heavily on the guy on the soap end pushing also.


Which sucks cause your hands are covered with soap! been there done that. get a tugger and a good rope. Had a 200' feeder pull the rope broke at the last 90! had to invent some new words that day. Wasn't my fault but of course the guy who's it was was off that day.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

4. 2 to pull the wire 1 to feed/lube and 1 to pull off the spool

I suppose you might get away with 3 but the guy by himself is going to be hating it, and there's always that chance you can't get it pulled with just three so you'll have to pay to try again with 4 guys


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> 4. 2 to pull the wire 1 to feed*/lube* and 1 to pull off the spool


...use no lube wire, the best stuff around hands down!!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

The more the Merrier...


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Definate tugger. A lot of weight when it gets to the second floor.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 27, 2012)

i appreciate everyone's opinion's. I'm planning on 6 guys, 3 to feed 3 to pull. As most have assumed I don't own a tugger and there is not one for rent within 3 hrs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> i appreciate everyone's opinion's. I'm planning on 6 guys, 3 to feed 3 to pull. As most have assumed I don't own a tugger and there is not one for rent within 3 hrs.


I've done some unorthodox practices in my time such as pulling a line thru a pulley with a fork lift to get around using a tugger. Sometimes these things work well if dealt with common sense and safety.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Depending on the conduit run, 3-4. I would have used. 2 1/2" conduit though.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I've done some unorthodox practices in my time such as pulling a line thru a pulley with a fork lift to get around using a tugger. Sometimes these things work well if dealt with common sense and safety.


Yea , myself also. Pretty much anything hydraulic (no not ko punch pump...) works. I also used a high lift before to pull wire, raised it up and pulled that way. Front loader, rear bucket on a case backhoe, and last but not least, burned up a transmission + clutch on a Ford Ranger using that, but I no longer suggest anybody try using a vehicle like a pickup. All in all, my Greenlee tugger works best. 


P.S. having a forklift on the site is still handy for chain attaching the tugger to one of the the forks and raising them up to whatever level you need to make your pull.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We used to have a forklift that we installed a hydraulic pump and capstan on. It worked great. Mobile, easy to set up and use, and we could pull 15kv, 500kcmil, Cox.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> pull
> pull
> pull
> relax
> ...


That's what I do in the shower :blink:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> That's what I do in the shower :blink:


That's what your mom does in the shower.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm a little confused here.....a 200' vertical pull with one pull box? You aren't going to chock the wire?


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

I miss those good old workouts! Not!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've done it with two, but three would be preferable. We were both pretty tuckered out by the end of it. With two guys, it relies heavily on the guy on the soap end pushing also.


That's nice Marc but, lets stay on the original subject. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

midwesterner said:


> Has anyone pulled 3-250's and a #4 in 2'' emt.
> The pull is about 200' with a pull box in the middle. 2 90's on each side of the pull box.


I would pull it straight through and if the last 90 or two got hard to pull, I would make a loop in the pull box and push from there.
Small wire like that, maybe one guy feeding and two guys pulling.

If you can't find a small tugger, think about using a block and tackle, that should at least give you a 2:1 advantage.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

My experience is :
It will take one more man then you have on site


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That's what I do in the shower :blink:


lmfao..


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

cant believe nobody asked the obvious? why so small pipe? im my years ive learned a couple bucks in pipe is WAY WORTH IT!


----------

